# Gain A Little Space Back



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This works on my W98Se but don't know about any other system due to the DOS availibility.

deltree C:\recycled in dos.

Even though your recycle bin shows empty it truly isn't as you can see from my before and after images.

This was done with my RB showing empty.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have norton Protect and I can't see the properties tabs like you do but I did right click the C:\recycled and it is 65 bytes. Has one file in it that I could not see from windows or Windows Explorer. But from ACDsee viewer I could see the file and it is " Nprotect" type "file folder" but I can't see the file size but it most be 65 bytes.

Got to love the ACDsee viewer because I have seen files on my PC that I can't see any other way.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *Deke*,

Being a DOS novice would you please confirm exactly what is typed in at the A:\>

And *Hewee* I found the ACDsee Viewer site but am unsure which, if any, of the freeware viewers will do what yours does. Could you give details? Please.

Thank to both of you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well the ACDSee Classic version 2.41 is what I have. Don't know if it is the same version or not but it does say "software still rates 5 out of 5 dots on Yippee's shareware download site." so if it is the same then it has ony the nag to upgrade to a paid version. It ill keep count of how many images you have viewed and it pops up now and then and tells you. Not to bad because I ran it for over 5 years with nag.

So there is no freeware but shareware.

http://www.acdsystems.com/english/products/acdseeclassic/index

He hee I got a old CD someplace I need to find that has the first ACDSee and it worked great because that was the first time I installed it. But I think the cost to get the shareware was $10.00 with free upgrades for life. But they have come a long wy after that.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *hewee*,

I appreciate the way you share your long experience.

I took a look at the shareware version and thought, well the freeware one is also called ACDsee Classic:

http://www.handyarchive.com/free/acdsee/

and I will start with it.

Thanks, hewee. 

Hummm it say free but means share!! No matter - if I can use it a nag or a 100 won't matter.  :up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello *Deke*,
> 
> Being a DOS novice would you please confirm exactly what is typed in at the A:\>
> 
> ...


Deltree /y c:\Recycled

You will have to change the drive letter if yours is located in A:\.

Also you can leave out the /y if you want the final say to delete RB.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *Deke*,

In WinMe and after restarting with an EBD inserted:

At the A:\>*deltree c:\recycled* which resulted in the y/n option

and again restart with the EBD inserted:

At the A:\>*deltree /y c:\recycled* and no option since the y is already in the command line.

Thanks for responding, Deke, and thanks for the tip. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello *hewee*,
> 
> I appreciate the way you share your long experience.
> 
> ...


The nag is not bad at all so it is ok. The ACDsee Classic is faster so most people like it the best. Newer version have other junk that make it more then just a viewer and it supports more formants but most is still things you don't need. You will like it.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

I run xp home and can only find the command prompt, is there a dos function in xp? 
cheers
ian


----------



## xoxoxoxoxoxo (Aug 23, 2004)

Where is this DOS thing everyone's talking about? Read above - COMPUTER ILLITERATE or whatever, so simply, please. Thanks! -Marina-


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello *hewee*,
> 
> I appreciate the way you share your long experience.
> 
> ...


Sorry I never clicked on your link. This a older version so many it is free and without a nag. Anyhow it will work just as good.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

XP doesn't have a true DOS. Here is a link that explains it pretty good.


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks
ian


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Deke, thanks for the tip.. :up:

The first time I tried it by using a boot disk to get into True DOS and entered the command at the A:\> and it worked. 

Then I tried the MS-DOS Prompt in Windows ME and entered the command at the C:\Windows> and it also worked. By using the MS-DOS Prompt in Windows ME, are you getting the true benefits of this command?

Joe


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Good question, Joe.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Joe-I just did a True Dos and a Dos Prompt delete on my RB and after the Dos prompt I had 29KB and then I did a True Dos and there was only 310 bytes left.

From this it looks like you might not get the complete benefits of the delete from just the dos prompt but the differences are negligible.

I will wait and do another test when I have a larger amount showing on the right click of the properties of the RB and post it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Deke, OK thanks for checking into this.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey I tried something and it worked. 
You know how IE will not let you delete the index.dat files. 
Get the new Hijackthis and it will let you delete files on reboot.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *hewee*,

I liked the sound of the HijackThis being able to do the deletion you mentioned, i.e. index.dat - so I had a whirl.

I went into 'Misc.Tools' and clicked on 'Delete a file on reboot". I then brought up the Temporary Internet folder. Nothing showed with 'All files' chosen.

Can you tell me what the next step is, please?

Thanks, hewee.


----------



## xoxoxoxoxoxo (Aug 23, 2004)

No one has answered my question yet - How do you get to MS-Dos Prompt in Windows??? Do you go to Start -> Run and type in something or what? Please help!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

welcome xoxo....etc...

what version of windows are you using...

it would be best if you started your own thread stating your problem in the appropriate forum rather than tag on to this thread...

buck


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi *xox...*,

In Windows 9x (98,Me) a bootup (startup) floppy is required. You will need one floppy disk. Go to Start|Settings|Control Panel|Add/Remove programs and see the tab "Startup Disk. Click on it and follow the prompts.

Insert the created EBD (Emergency Boot Disk aka bootup, startup floppy) into its drive and restart your computer.

You will see a screen offering you a choice of 'With' or 'Without' CDROM Support etc. Choose 'Minimal' by using the down key on your keyboard and clicking Enter.

The A prompt will follow. It looks like this:

A:\>

The option you mentioned (Start|Run) is not true DOS but has many functions nevertheless.

HTH.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello *hewee*,
> 
> I liked the sound of the HijackThis being able to do the deletion you mentioned, i.e. index.dat - so I had a whirl.
> 
> ...


I can see the index.dat with hijackthis in the...
C:\WINDOWS\Cookies
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5
But I can't in the...
C:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

The C:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files index.dat is the that gets used too. 

No in the pass I have just deleted the the folder the index.dat file is in and it works. But it then made a new one and a new history folder in the C:\WINDOWS\TEMP folder. I then delete that anf it seems to replace it back to where it should be.
But I don't use IE or have cookies etc that I need to have.

I also have [email protected] that will work. You just go to the file and right click on it. Then click on the properties tab. Then your see the [email protected] tab. Click on that tab and then on the [email protected] in the window. Click the Execute button and another box comes up and you can pick deleted or move or copy. ok your way out and reboot.

Works great and they have a free version at the botton of this page. 
[email protected] 1.9.5 (English), EXE-setup (644 Kb)

http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/fileutil/index.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

With 98 you can get to the MS-DOS Prompt by going to C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs and clicking on the MS-DOS Prompt.

There a Dosprmpt shortcut in the C:\WINDOWS\ folder. 
But without a shortcut I don't know where the file is.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *hewee*,

Thank-you for posting back.

I don't know about the folder:

C:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files index.dat but I see from another post you have made in this thread that you are using Win98. Perhaps that is why I haven't come across it. 

HijackThis doesn't restart my comp so I did. However I see no change in the index.dat file size. So I am lost. But you use other than I.E. - perhaps that is part of the difficulty I am having.

Thanks for the link to Gibin's 'Move on Boot'.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ben,

Your welcome, I think so of the reason is not so much 98 but the upgrade to IE 6 from 5.5 because it moved where IE was keeping the IE temp and cookies. I have Zone Alarm Pro and it is made to clear the index.dat files but it does not clear all 3 of them either. 
Next time I redo 98SE I will install the full version of IE 6 from the very start and maybe that will stop how thing are now. Not you have to do the restarting of the PC on your own. 

But the 'Move on Boot' will work. It will see all the files for you because your looking at the file to start with and then right click on it. I use the find and do a search on the index.dat and then do my deleting with 'Move on Boot'.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

hewee,

I want to say how much I appreciate your willingness to help and clarify.

I resisted I.E.6 for many months and it is only recently I was obliged to accept it. I did my first format and install and could not fully update I.E5 - this was the beginning of my use of it.

So I have learned from you that I.E.6 has taken a different approach to storing the largely inaccessible data - something I did not know. I look forward to installing and using "Move on Boot". To find out what is where.

Exploring TechGuyForum is a gradual process for this newcomer. There is so much here. But I have come across your posts in many places. You always encourage and help where you can. And I am sure you enjoy the time you spend in TGF.

My thanks for your sharing, hewee.

With best wishes.

*************

This in Windows Millenium using I.E.6.

Using the MoveonBoot utility to reduce the size of the index.dat file in Temporary Internet Files which mabe viewed by using the Disk Cleanup utility in System Tools.

On accessing those files which Disk Cleanup would remove I clicked on 'View Files'. The index.dat file was revealed. I right clicked on it and on the drop drop menu item 'Delete file(s) on the next reboot'. I rebooted and on accessing this index.dat file found it was reduced in size to the minimum 32kb. This is, for me, a confirmation of this *freeware* utility's efficacy. It is available for download here:

http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/fileutil/index.htm

or directly from here:

http://www.gibinsoft.net/gipoutils/bin/moveonb.exe

I believe further exploration will reveal much more usefulness.

Thanks to *hewee* for this information.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004,

Glad your learning because there is so much we can learn all the time. 

I never wanted to upgrade to IE 6 but at the time I was on dial-up. My sister got cable so I took my PC over there to get all the MS updates for 98. I had not gotten any of them so it was alot and took some time even with cable. I did not want the IE 6 but my sister clicked on it and it started the download so I got it. But from things I read I guess it is better to have.
But when I ever redo the PC I will have to upgrade the 98SE to 5.0 or above I think just to use the MS update. I downloaded the full install of IE 6 so I will see if I can install 98 without the IE 4 or delete IE 4 before installing IE 6. That way I will not have the added folders. Then maybe Zone Alarm can clean it up like it is made to do. It looks and cleans up the index.dat that in the foders IE 5.5 had but not IE 6. Screwy but that is how it works. Same with norton clean sweep that lets you clean up files. I could never use it to clean up the netscape cookie. Well I found out it was because I had moved the user folder to another place and it was not in it's default spot.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

hewee said:


> aarhus2004,
> 
> But when I ever redo the PC I will have to upgrade the 98SE to 5.0 or above I think just to use the MS update. I downloaded the full install of IE 6 so I will see if I can install 98 without the IE 4 or delete IE 4 before installing IE 6.


Hello hewee,

I never had 98SE. When I decided to get my first comp it came with Me. But from what I read people like 98SE and, if they are going to upgrade, go to XP.

From what you say you are still on dial-up - something else I have never used. It also sounds as though you want to keep your folders to a minimum when you say "...delete IE4 before installing IE6" But if that were possible, hewee, how would you then get back to the Windows Updates site in order to get IE6?

I guess, where you live, cable is not an option.

During the four years I did many re-installs of WinMe over itself and finished up with over 13,000 F & F. Now, after the format and install, with more or less the same stuff installed, I have less than 9,000. I like to think my comp is more responsive.

Thanks for the sharing, hewee.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have cable now so he hee am loving it. I also downloaded the full version install of IE 6 so have that. 

I have I think around 70,000 F & F. Well more if you could all the images etc on CD's I burned. Got to love and hate big hard drives. Love the room but I use it all too. 

Someone is staying here and was help him on his laptop and he can only get online with his dialup modem. Man it is slow.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello hewee,

Well, well, well you are into the bigtime - broadband and a large HDD! :up: And 70,000 F & F. I wonder how long it takes you to do your defrags! And virus scans!

Cheers, hewee. I also enjoy your photos very much.

Thanks for all.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aarhus2004,

Lots of image program and tons of images sure adds up. It does take time to scan and defrag. I have another new drive that is 3 times bigger but I have 10 Partitions on it. Have not yet set it up. I may even get another 40GB so I can set it up more like it is here. http://aumha.org/a/parts.htm That way I can put the swap file at the front of the 2nd drive. But like my old PC that had smaller drives but 8 Partitions it will speed things up because I can scan and defrag just the drives I want to. All the images, downloads and others things can have there own Partition so it will not frag up things like it does now.

Thanks I am glad you like the photos.
Take care ben.


----------

